# Instagram... filthy?



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?

The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.

I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?


I think it depends what you use it for - like anything else on the internet. 

I'm teaching myself optics, and I find it absolutely amazing and invaluable. I'm able to see images from creators all over the planet, and I love it. I see things that I would probably never see otherwise. 

So, I guess it depends what you're searching for?

I don't come across the shocking posts on instagram or pinterest - or anywhere else.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Sounds like you follow some spicy accounts.

Seriously though, I like IG because I can control what I see. If you are new to the platform it may take some time to figure it out. I see posts about business/investing and fitness, because that's how I set it up


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I'm a fan of the porn on IG. This morning in my feed I saw the most gorgeous rack 
of lamb, so pink and juicy. Granted I only post and view #foodporn.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

It's trash just like TicToc. Yet another reason Western Society is going down the proverbial sht-hole.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

If you don't want to see any flesh, you'd best stay away from social media lol


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't heard a complaint about "long haired" in a few decades.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's trash just like TicToc. Yet another reason Western Society is going down the proverbial sht-hole.





Tested_by_stress said:


> If you don't want to see any flesh, you'd best stay away from social media lol


But neither of these is completely accurate.

These are screen shots from 3 of my albums on instagram:


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

It depends on your filters, or your history. I only get funny stuff or my friends stuff.

You are in control of what you see. It's not like IG forces you to see everything that's posted. Learn how to use it, then complain about it. 

I wish I could see a shirtless man once in a while! Lol!


----------



## thedude3535 (Nov 17, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's trash just like TicToc. Yet another reason Western Society is going down the proverbial sht-hole.


Like anything, it very much depends on how you use it. As others above have mentioned, all they see is food, or business, or investing on IG. Me personally, I see my friends and family and follow some local businesses and other things of interest to me.

No porn, no boobs, no braless dancing 20-somethings.

This is stuff is all over the internet, and you're on the internet, right?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Even TAM has those girly ads showing, up and down, now and again.
They help pay the bills, I suppose.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

thedude3535 said:


> Like anything, it very much depends on how you use it. As others above have mentioned, all they see is food, or business, or investing on IG. Me personally, I see my friends and family and follow some local businesses and other things of interest to me.
> 
> No porn, no boobs, no braless dancing 20-somethings.
> 
> This is stuff is all over the internet, and you're on the internet, right?


I dislike Social Media in general. Imagine when families actually talked to one another instead of spending all day posting memes or watching random morons on tic toc that aren't even funny. I don't get it. Atleast boobs I get.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I try and stay off social media generally. The only one I go on is Facebook, that is because I have family on there. Even that one I don't go on much. 
The older I get the more shallow those things seem.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys do realize that this forum is social media, right? 😂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> You guys do realize that this forum is social media, right? 😂


I guess I don't see forums as social media.lol


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

If you think IG is bad, then don't go on twitter -- there is pretty much anything on there..... including flat out porn.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Couple of possibilities here. If this was literally the first time logging in then you saw whatever was trending, which is most likely related to sex.

Second possibility is you're also the anti-porn guy. Here's the irony, Facebook is notorious for showing ads for something you were just googling. Facebook of course owns IG. So even if you are looking up studies to post on TAM about how bad porn is, well "porn" is still in your search history and the platform could be picking up on that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> If you think IG is bad, then don't go on twitter -- there is pretty much anything on there..... including flat out porn.


Another one I avoid.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


Instagram is heavily reliant upon aggregated data collected from your device and your IP address in a way that an algorithm tries to predict what it is that will most likely cause you to spend the most time on your app. 

So if you spend a lot of time online in forums talking about porn and associating with others that watch a lot of porn, don't get upset at a very large corporation for making an honest mistake to assume that you might be interested in that topic. 

I spend a lot of time on that app as it relates to a particular interest of mine. When I open instagram, I can tell exactly what the kids in my house have been searching for online as I get hammered by ads for stuff I know they talking about and likely doing online. For example my sone is really big into hunting, so I am getting hammered by ads for camping/hiking gear. Random stuff in my feed is about travel related to hiking and wildlife. So I open up instagram and get served some type of ad a super lightweight camping chair or water filter. 

Point being is that in the OP's house there is likely a lot of activity in his house associated with the keyword "porn" so don't be surprised to find social media thinking that is what is wanted.

What is the world coming to, well social media is a bubble and inside that bubble the OP has a social media thread discussing porn.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> If you think IG is bad, then don't go on twitter -- there is pretty much anything on there..... including flat out porn.


I stumbled upon a nude sub forum on Reddit. I almost dropped my phone in shock! The name was very innocent, I couldn't imagine it would hold such shocking images. 

Since then, I thread carefully on Reddit.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah LOTS of sites now have this stuff and can sort of "drop in" on you at times -- sometimes at very INCONVENIENT times!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


It's shocking. People's teens are all over Instagram. I was just having lunch to day with the mother of a teen and her girl posts her photos on there and then her classmates come along and say cruel things about her, and then it doesn't stop there. Everyone piles on and takes a side. People she has to see at school. It's very nasty. You'd think kids would learn not to stick their necks out like that, but they're all seeking validation.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Personally, I refrain from all social media. TAM is my only online vice as it is a safety valve of sorts for me. It you find it offensive do not go there. I find liberal new sites offensive... therefore... I do not go there.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I went to Instagram to try and keep touch with a family member that seems to have left FB. Think I’ll jettison that plan. Those videos under search were just too dang seedy... don’t need those temptations or images wrecking my peace.... sounds like I need to avoid Twitter and Reddit too.... thanks everybody.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I get a lot of women following me, including some IG models. I block the obviously weird ones and ignore the rest. I only interact with a couple of my cousins and a friend or two.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's shocking. People's teens are all over Instagram. I was just having lunch to day with the mother of a teen and her girl posts her photos on there and then her classmates come along and say cruel things about her, and then it doesn't stop there. Everyone piles on and takes a side. People she has to see at school. It's very nasty. You'd think kids would learn not to stick their necks out like that, but they're all seeking validation.


Yeah.... the poor kids. The internet is probably just wrecking them... everything instantly at their fingertips... but no self control or boundaries. Parents need to be ultra tech savvy and diligent.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Yeah.... the poor kids. The internet is probably just wrecking them... everything instantly at their fingertips... but no self control or boundaries. Parents need to be ultra tech savvy and diligent.


The trouble is the kids all get together and solve any controls the parents put on them as a group. For instance when my friend removed her daughter's phone, another student provided her the community burner phone that they passed around to whoever had gotten grounded from their phone. They know how to adjust everything.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


I don't have Instagram, but I'm aware that there is a lot of amateur pornography on there.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I don't know what Instagram is, or reddit, or tik tok. I've heard of them. Not interested.
And I haven't been on Facebook for about a year. I'll probably stay in my cave for a 
while longer and continue to gnaw on woolly mammoth bones.

What's that?............uh oh, I think I heard the growl of a giant sloth bear.


----------



## moonpie (Oct 27, 2013)

I've had IG since it came out and have yet to see anything pornographic. Same with TikTok. Apparently I'm missing out,


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I get a lot of women following me, including some IG models. I block the obviously weird ones and ignore the rest. I only interact with a couple of my cousins and a friend or two.


Are they female cousins? or MALE cousins?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

moonpie said:


> I've had IG since it came out and have yet to see anything pornographic. Same with TikTok. Apparently I'm missing out,


It's usually more exhibitionist than pornographic.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

IG is basically a dating site.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


I guess a lot of people in the world are walking further away, from settling for being shamed for their nudity, sexual desires and enjoyment of the same.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Instagram... I mainly post pics of my dog...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t post on IG. My account has 2 posts and they’re from other people.

I do like to follow guitar players, bands, some fighters, and a few people I know IRL. I do not get seedy content at all.

My guess would be the algorithm is serving you up content based on analytics.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Are they female cousins? or MALE cousins?


I'll play straight man.

The cousins are brother and sister so one of each.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

manowar said:


> IG is basically a dating site.


If, by dating, you mean virtual prostitution for un-layable johns, then yes.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I'll play straight man.
> 
> The cousins are brother and sister so one of each.


Dude, you are like, zero fun.

Bah.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Dude, you are like, zero fun.
> 
> Bah.


I'm totally disappointed with myself.😋

I do have a lot of hot girl cousins though.😉


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I'm totally disappointed with myself.😋
> 
> I do have a lot of hot girl cousins though.😉


When I was a kid, I used to do the whole "I'm a cute boy! Let me put my head in your lap!" with my maternal cousins and my older sister's friends. Pissed my sister off to high heaven.

Worked though. 'Cause lap.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Well I'm a fan of the porn on IG. This morning in my feed I saw the most gorgeous rack
> of lamb, so pink and juicy. Granted I only post and view #foodporn.


That’s still porn and gluttony is still a deadly sin. Catholicdad is shaking his head as we speak. 😋


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> I guess a lot of people in the world are walking further away, from settling for being shamed for their nudity, sexual desires and enjoyment of the same.


A lot of people want those sexual desires and enjoyment to be with their spouse, so avoid stuff that takes away from that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> A lot of people want those sexual desires and enjoyment to be with their spouse, so avoid stuff that takes away from that.


Awesome then it all works out for everyone.

So for those who aren't interested, they can choose to avoid and ignore it. While those who do enjoy it, can carry on as long as it's adult and consenting.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

manowar said:


> IG is basically a dating site.


? 

It's all how you use it. I follow nature photography and dogs. Not even a hint of anything else shows up on my Instagram. I get ads for nature jewelry, dog supplies, and footwear.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


Have no reason to have it.


----------



## Husband2016 (May 27, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


I feel that’s objectifying people on it. If you objectify it like porn, it’ll be porn for you. If you’re openminded and see it for what it is, it’s just people expressing themselves. Simple as that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Jun 15, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


Dang it looks like I am going to have to check it out now. I always hesitated before but you make it sound like it could be very interesting. Personally I love Quora, It has all sorts of interesting parts, from religious to naked women and men. It pretty much covers everything and I have met some very interesting women and men there.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

minimalME said:


> But neither of these is completely accurate.
> 
> These are screen shots from 3 of my albums on instagram:
> 
> ...



Nice Brazilian Rainbow Boa!! I’ve never had one but I love them!!


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome to the internet. I have no idea how this generation is going to operate with internet that works too well. And now I have to figure out how to guide my kids so they don’t messed up their mind (too early). 

Good luck to us all the parents


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Jun 15, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


Not sure what Instagram you went to but I checked it out and there was NO nudity or anything sexual...The women/girls were all covered up. I even tried to find any "adult" areas and there were none.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Husband2016 said:


> I feel that’s objectifying people on it. If you objectify it like porn, it’ll be porn for you. If you’re openminded and see it for what it is, it’s just people expressing themselves. Simple as that.


 This is a great comment. Just because an older man was turned on by a young girl doesn't mean that was her intent. The truth is that all young people are beautiful.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

moonpie said:


> I've had IG since it came out and have yet to see anything pornographic. Same with TikTok. Apparently I'm missing out,


if you only friend people you actually know...like other family members, it is pretty innocuous!

If you start up conversations with young Russian brides trying to come to America, you had better get out your credit cards!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah. Again, I have dogs and nature stuff on mine. The only way you'd get "filthy" stuff is if you intentially interacted with it previously on there. 

And my ads are for cookware, candles, and dog supplies.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

It sometimes shows you images from people you don't follow. If you follow accounts with things you like to see (mine is full of healthy recipes, workouts, cake (because of course), dogs and beautiful places I want to hike someday) you can gradually have a feed that is catered to your tastes. Of course like any online forum there are semi to fully naked people. I'm sure if you dug on facebook you would find the same thing. But you can filter all that out. I am not an expert but I know someone used this method to add filter on the content their tween was able to view: Instagram Parental Controls | Internet Matters


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

As Joanna says if you have your hobbies on there it is pretty benign. 

I have a couple breeds of cats, Golden retrievers, Samoyeds, chess, surfing, skateboarding,
watches, guitars, and stuff like that on my feed. 

However for pretty much all those things there is a bikini clad influencer who also likes one or more of those hobbies because let’s face it they’re awesome. Perhaps most eye opening is the ever increasing presence in chess of hot women players, thanks Queen’s Gambit!

I gotta say as a fan of beautiful women in bikinis (especially if they like the same hobbies) it is tempting to click follow on those; but it’s not good. My account is tiny with just a couple posts on it but I don’t want to check my feed at a restaurant or something and it’s a bunch of bikini clad influencers. Even worse would be your boss looks at it.


----------



## Ethan_c_walker (Apr 6, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


I don't like social media in general. I just find it to be pretty boring and can be really toxic. I only ever go on my Instagram to chat with some of my friends I met on a Franciscan discernment retreat. But overall I never liked Instagram.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

When I first started on instagram, I'd get spammed with slime videos. I hid them all, and then for the longest time, I've not had any problems.

Now, in the past two days, it's been all boobs and bums and movie stars, and I have no clue what they changed their algorithm to. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

The only thing I follow are British shorthair cats, Samoyeds, my home town, some boxing, surfing, skateboarding, a couple pro boxers, and guitar players. I still get bikini ads served up.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> The only thing I follow are British shorthair cats, Samoyeds, my home town, some boxing, surfing, skateboarding, a couple pro boxers, and guitar players. I still get bikini ads served up.


This is new. And I’m on there a lot.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

minimalME said:


> This is new. And I’m on there a lot.


I mean I’m not gonna lie, I don’t look away from the bikini ads. However, I don’t want to pull up my phone and it has bikini ads on it in public.

Also I tend to buy the products. Like if it’s a bikini ad advertising soap or shaving items or even clothes I will often buy it thinking maybe my wife will suddenly be wearing bikinis! It hasn’t worked yet.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You can't fight progress. Steer it.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

A whole generation of women have become attention whores. It is sad.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

If you think Instagram is bad, you should see Tik Tok. Also, now these young women are making money selling nudes and masturbation videos on Onlyfans.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I think I visited Adam and Eve with my wife about a year ago and ever since sex toys randomly pop up when I visit TAM. I'm reading about some poor guy who got cheated on and suddenly I scroll down and there is a giant dildo ad.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a slot game that I play that is trying to force me to go on to Facebook. When I switched phones it took a week to get back up because unless you're on Facebook they won't get you back up. But after haggling they said they will do it one time and one time only. But the next time I have to switch phones I won't be able to play that game again. So I guess they have a big deal with Facebook to get them more followers. 

I do Twitter but I haven't been spending very much time on there since a& e canceled LivePD out of leftist insanity when BLM started rioting. I was basically in a big group there just surrounding that TV show that was a lot of fun. I miss it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

thunderchad said:


> A whole generation of women have become attention whores. It is sad.


I have to say - it's true. But it's not just women.

It's astonishing to me how many accounts I've had to mute over the past few days. 😳


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Maybe I’m the only one that thinks this way but I was shocked how filthy Instagram was when I logged in for the first time recently.. your thoughts?
> 
> The opening screen had this bra-less, curvy, long haired, young woman sexy dancing and beckoning the viewer to join her.... very provocative... I removed the app immediately.
> 
> I mean, dang.... felt like I’d logged into a porn site... what’s the world coming to... sexual provocation- everywhere??


Well it uses similar customer experience info to show you suggested stuff based on your digital footprint soooooo What else you looking at on the internet? 

I just get friends stuff and posts from my lord and savior, Tom Brady and TB12.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

These sites are literally designed to give you a dopamine hit and make you addicted.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Well it uses similar customer experience info to show you suggested stuff based on your digital footprint soooooo What else you looking at on the internet?


Nope. The flood of trashy posts that I've gotten over the past few days have absolutely no ties to my searches - which are mainly open access research papers and dissertations. 

Unless new bathing suits on J. Crew counts. 😂


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

thunderchad said:


> These sites are literally designed to give you a dopamine hit and make you addicted.


Which is kind of odd to me considering that if you perform any function too many times on instagram, they'll ban you.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Nope. The flood of trashy posts that I've gotten over the past few days have absolutely no ties to my searches - which are mainly open access research papers and dissertations.
> 
> Unless new bathing suits on J. Crew counts. 😂


I must have my settings dialed in right, I just checked the only stuff I see is from people I follow.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I must have my settings dialed in right, I just checked the only stuff I see is from people I follow.


That's the way it's been for me for ages. But then a couple of days ago, I started getting _tons_ of bizarre posts. 😒


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

thunderchad said:


> A whole generation of women have become attention whores. It is sad.


I think I'm starting to get a bead on your M.O. here.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> That's the way it's been for me for ages. But then a couple of days ago, I started getting _tons_ of bizarre posts. 😒


It's those wild J Crew bathing suits.


----------

